# CORDA 3MOVE



## isao2k8

CORDA 3MOVE has been announced on Meier-Audio's site.

Meier-Audio







  Quote:


 Basically the 3MOVE is the same amplifier as the 2MOVE. Soundwise both amps are the same but the 3MOVE has (in our opinion) more elegant looks and the advantage that the internal gain factor can be changed by two slide-switches that are accessible through the opening of the battery compartment.


----------



## itsborken

yay, the graphic on the case is gone.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Well, I really don't know why Jan doesn't upgrade the amp section. I know it's very good but after 3 MOVEs, there should be some changes.


----------



## DNT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I really don't know why Jan doesn't upgrade the amp section. I know it's very good but after 3 MOVEs, there should be some changes._

 

x2. I don't know how you guys feel but for me sound quality is number 1 priority, not just looks. Hopefully the 4Move has an amazing improvement.


----------



## isao2k8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I really don't know why Jan doesn't upgrade the amp section. I know it's very good but after 3 MOVEs, there should be some changes._

 

I think so too. This is almost the first MOVE for me.


----------



## chiefroastbeef

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yay, the graphic on the case is gone._

 

Awesome! Now I'd actually consider buying it, with the hideously bad graphic trashed. And the graphics is probably the only reason for the 3move!


----------



## ClieOS

It is only me or maybe someone yet also can't see the hole for battery trap door? I hope Jan didn't actually remove those battery trap door which I think is a plus on the 2MOVE.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It is only me or maybe someone yet also can't see the hole for battery trap door? I hope Jan didn't actually remove those battery trap door which I think is a plus on the 2MOVE._

 

That and the $35 price bump.


----------



## chiefroastbeef

Yea, I just saw the price, not so interested anymore...


----------



## QQQ

Many people here have to understand that audio gear is not a computer gear. Stop expecting 2x improvements every year. 2move is a wonderful portable amp which is well-developed. You can't just put up an amp which will be much better.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *QQQ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Many people here have to understand that audio gear is not a computer gear. Stop expecting 2x improvements every year. 2move is a wonderful portable amp which is well-developed. You can't just put up an amp which will be much better._

 

Well yeah we know that but we'd expect a bit of improvements with the $35 price bump from the 2Move.


----------



## nismohks

if i recall correctly, the 2move was always at $275.

 So what they did with the 3move was make that the same price as the old 2move and instead lowered the 2move's price. that in turn makes the 2move an even better buy!


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nismohks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_if i recall correctly, the 2move was always at $275.

 So what they did with the 3move was make that the same price as the old 2move and instead lowered the 2move's price. that in turn makes the 2move an even better buy!_

 

But I don't see how it justifies the price being different IMO. But oh well.


----------



## ClieOS

The 2MOVE is priced at $250, IIRC. I remember checking Meier Audio website just a few days ago for its price since I am interesting in getting a new amp.

 The extra $35 is for the new gain circuit, which probably means the 3MOVE will have a slightly different circuit board design from 2MOVE.

 Seriously, we need more close up picture.


----------



## kostalex

There is no price bump actually, there is $35 off discount for 2Move instead. It was $275 and it seems that Jan want to sell it out faster.

 Re: improvements. Think about authenticity, brand identity, reputation etc. 2Move is one of the best portable amps, there are many who think its SQ is on par with Predator, Pico, TTVJ Millet portable and close to iQube. I doubt that its possible to indisputably improve an already excellent circuit. Many will treat the changes as side step rather than upgrade. So lets 3Move to keep a good traditions and own character of the Move line. If Jan will issue something different or superior, he will certainly name it differently.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *QQQ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Many people here have to understand that audio gear is not a computer gear. Stop expecting 2x improvements every year. 2move is a wonderful portable amp which is well-developed. You can't just put up an amp which will be much better._

 

If not improvement, why called "upgrade" ?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If not improvement, why called "upgrade" ?_

 

There is no 'upgrade' or 'improvement' mentioned on Meier Audio website, thus we should not assume there is one. In fact, the intro reads "Basically the 3MOVE is the *same* amplifier as the 2MOVE...."

 3MOVE is the redesign of 2MOVE, thus 2MOVE is put on a lower price to clean up stock, at least this is how I understand it.


----------



## Navyblue

Move -> sounds ok

 2Move -> sounds cool

 3Move -> it begins to sound like a bad record







 I think Move cubed or something would sound better. (like the M cubed)


----------



## jma790

By the way, the $35 off of the 2Move are due to euro-dollar changes, per Jan.
 I bought mine for $265 a month ago... that hurts...
 Oh, and the gain slide switch sounds like good... but not enough (for me) to justify a new buy... is it me, or the 3Move looks a little smaller?


----------



## BIGHMW

I saw shots of the 3MOVE and I am surprised that no silver version of it has yet to be relased or planned, I had passed up on the 2MOVE because of the hideous graphics, I was hoping that the 3rd time around that Dr. Meier would have done both silver and black versions for those who have different outfits.


----------



## ClieOS

Going back and reading a bit on the older threads reveals:

 The amp section of Move, 2Move, and 3Move are all the same.

 Move ->
 2Move (New DAC, improved battery trap door, new mini-jack) -> 
 3Move (new gain switch (*no more jumper?), *back to original Move case (no more new battery trap door)?)

 *Not sure yet

 [EDIT] This may be just a guess, but I start to wonder if Dr. Meier is using his old Move picture for the 3Move.


----------



## uncola

this question will probably reveal my total noobitude, but since the move series uses that little square battery, does that mean you can't use rechargeable batteries? and will have to buy tons of them.. I guess they are 9v


----------



## sn1per

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *uncola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_this question will probably reveal my total noobitude, but since the move series uses that little square battery, does that mean you can't use rechargeable batteries? and will have to buy tons of them.. I guess they are 9v_

 

Yes, the Move series uses 9V batteries, but this doesn't mean you can't use rechargeables. There are 9V rechargeable batteries that you can buy. 

 I don't mind the graphics on the 2Move, and I certainly don't mind the old jumper switches (how often does one need so switch between the two current/gain settings?). What does bother me, however, is that I spent $265 on the 2Move just 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Levy

Hello.
 Will there be the person who bought the 3MOVE by you?


----------



## PeterDLai

Man, all I want is just a full black case with no graphic, but all three versions so far are dodging that look.


----------



## ClieOS

I do believe the silkscreen printing is only on the 2Move and not the other two.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Need to be smaller.


----------



## ClieOS

I am placing a pre-order on a brick and mortar store for the 3Move (mainly to avoid the extra import tax), will see how it turns out.


----------



## nsx_23

so when can we see a revamped XXS?


----------



## wolfen68

I wonder if anything was done to improve the quality of the 1/8" jacks used on the 2Move? I would still own one if it were not for all the problems I had with them....and the face plate.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wolfen68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wonder if anything was done to improve the quality of the 1/8" jacks used on the 2Move? I would still own one if it were not for all the problems I had with them....and the face plate._

 

I thought Dr. Meier improved the mini jack on the when he released 2Move? Hopefully the 3Move won't have the same problem... Does the jack on your 2Move comes with a screw-on nuts on the face plate?


----------



## DanG

I have some problems with the 1/8" on my 2Move. I had a lot of problems with regular mini-mini cables like the one supplied with the amp, but then switched to a fancy-schmancy after-market mini-mini cable with big fat plugs. Now it's less of a problem. Still annoying on occasion, especially when the battery is getting closer to dying, but it sounds so great I wouldn't think of selling it off.

 And I think what people are expecting is that if Dr. Meier won't even bother to improve the amp, why can't he at least pretend that the amp section is better by putting things like "NEW!" and "IMPROVED SOUND!!" and "BEST AMP SINCE SLICED BREAD (the amp)!" in the amp description? Then at least they could hope for some kind of psychosomatic sound quality upgrade!


----------



## nsx_23

I have that jack problem with my XXS as well, especially when I use my Grado SR60.


----------



## Punnisher

The jack problem only exists with cables that are thicker than usual. These cables will not twist, so the plug twists. When the plug twists, even a little, it will fall right out.

 It has been less of a problem for me than it was when I got it. Maybe I'm just more careful now.

 Don't let that discourage you, the 2/3move is great at driving full size cans (and the DAC is a nice feature too).


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear Headfellows,

 If you check the amp visually, then you will see that the
 jacks are placed slightly recessed inside the frontplate. This
 prevents excess forces on the jacks while plugging/unplugging.

 Sometimes the jacks are recessed to deeply. The remedy is
 simple. Open the amp (see user-manual) and slightly shorten
 the PCB at the side of the frontplate with a sharp knife. Take
 your time! This will make the jacks less recessed and normally
 should solve all problems.

 Cheers

 Jan


----------



## nsx_23

Hmm, cutting up my precious XXS doesn't sound like something I'm willing to do.


----------



## Punnisher

It's really easy to do the mod.

 You see, the edge of the PCB might not be completely flat. Mine was a bit jagged and rough. I smoothed it out with an xacto knife.

 It does hold the plug a bit more. Definitely try it if you are comfortable working with a knife.


----------



## nickyboyo

Just use a file, it will rip through the pcb material and leave a nice smooth finish.


----------



## wolfen68

No disrespect meant...but couldn't this issue be QC checked during the amp's manufacture?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jan Meier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dear Headfellows,
 ...._

 

Hi Jan,

 Can we get more picture than just the front of the amp or may be the back is the same as 2Move? I already pre-order one on a local store which carries your amp, but I'll like to see a few more picture as I am waiting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks!


----------



## Pushifer

Yes this topic real neads some pics.


----------



## wynn

Not interested =(
 I do not like the design of it


----------



## nef

I've had a 3move for a few weeks now and I'm quite impressed by it.

 I'm only driving a pari of Beyerdyanmic DT440 - but I still recognised a decent improvement over the standard headphone jack of my laptop. I suspect this maybe more due to the bypassing of the onboard sound rather than the improved amplification.

 I actually think there could be more graphics/branding on the 3move because the lack of it really gives the amp a DIY audio device look rather than a properly developed product from a reputeable company look.

 I wouldn't want the garish graphics of the 2move to return but i think something between the current 3move and the 2move would be best.


----------



## dadozen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nef* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've had a 3move for a few weeks now and I'm quite impressed by it.

 I'm only driving a pari of Beyerdyanmic DT440 - but I still recognised a decent improvement over the standard headphone jack of my laptop. I suspect this maybe more due to the bypassing of the onboard sound rather than the improved amplification.

 I actually think there could be more graphics/branding on the 3move because the lack of it really gives the amp a DIY audio device look rather than a properly developed product from a reputeable company look.

 I wouldn't want the garish graphics of the 2move to return but i think something between the current 3move and the 2move would be best._

 

Why don't you use the DAC from the 3Move? it will sound a lot better


----------



## Arthemax

I feel it would be ok with some graphics on the amp case, but the font style on the XXS/2move doesn't look nice at all. The Corda logo itself looks good, but the product name should be a little more stylish/discrete.


----------



## ClieOS

For those who are interested, the picture of the back has been updated on Meier Audio website.


----------



## dadozen

There you go. Jan wouldn't take off the nice trap back door for the battery.


----------



## nocturnalsheet

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dadozen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There you go. Jan wouldn't take off the nice trap back door for the battery._

 

i agree


----------



## wynn

looks much better than 2move


----------



## tonyep

here's some pictures of it


----------



## ClieOS

Some more pictures:


----------



## Dublo7

I'm not sure if I can bump this thread, but has anyone here used this as a USB-DAC with a laptop? Care to share you experiences with it?

 I was going to get a Cantate, but I don't know if I want to spend that much money at the moment, so I figure I may get one of these and use it on my Asus EeePC.


----------



## gav17

Corda 3Move works as usb/dac without problems. Under Vista and Linux it was not required to put any drivers. 

 SQ through USB is above than feeded through lineout of MAudio Micrfotrack II. 

 Can be powered from an external adapter, from the inline battery or from USB cord.


----------



## Cosmic Fool

Does the 3Move work well on Mac computers? I own a Mac Mini and it does a nice job with my Sennheiser HD 595 but it isn't capable to drive my Beyerdynamic DT 990 (05 ed, 250 Ohm). Would a 3Move be the solution?


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cosmic Fool* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does the 3Move work well on Mac computers? I own a Mac Mini and it does a nice job with my Sennheiser HD 595 but it isn't capable to drive my Beyerdynamic DT 990 (05 ed, 250 Ohm). Would a 3Move be the solution?_

 

The 3Move is a nice little package and will drive the 990's without a problem. If you don't need a portable amp and you're happy with the Mac's DAC, the Arietta would be a better buy. You can always add a separate DAC later if you feel the need.


----------



## Cosmic Fool

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koto-in* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The 3Move is a nice little package and will drive the 990's without a problem. If you don't need a portable amp and you're happy with the Mac's DAC, the Arietta would be a better buy. You can always add a separate DAC later if you feel the need._

 

Thx, Koto-in! I would like to use the 3Move with my mp3-player too. So, the 3Move it is!


----------



## paulw86

so gonna get this. best value ever.


----------



## vsapra

I just bought this as my first amp from a fellow head-fier. Can't wait to get it!

 V.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dublo7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm not sure if I can bump this thread, but has anyone here used this as a USB-DAC with a laptop? Care to share you experiences with it?

 I was going to get a Cantate, but I don't know if I want to spend that much money at the moment, so I figure I may get one of these and use it on my Asus EeePC._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cosmic Fool* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does the 3Move work well on Mac computers? I own a Mac Mini and it does a nice job with my Sennheiser HD 595 but it isn't capable to drive my Beyerdynamic DT 990 (05 ed, 250 Ohm). Would a 3Move be the solution?_

 

It works great as a USB DAC with a laptop, and I use it on a Macbook and Macbook pro. I previously reviewed the 2MOVE and my new 3MOVE is just as good. It is a top tier dac/amp and in the top tier the DAC/amps are within 5-6% of each other in sound.

UPDATED 01/04 REVIEW 12 USB DAC amps - Predator, Pico, 2/3MOVE, D3 D2 Viper/Boa D1, Lyrix, MicroAmp, Vivid V1, Nuforce, XM5 - Head-Fi: Covering Headphones, Earphones and Portable Audio


----------



## HD_Dude

Ordered mine a few days ago...anxiously awaiting its arrival!


----------



## vsapra

I got mine yesterday and I swear, I haven't been able to put my cans down in 24 hours!

 HD_Dude you will not be disappointed.

 V.


----------



## DoYouRight

I LOVE MINE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Great in my backpack or jacket pocket and even better on my laptop with my 2 TB external feeding it flacs!


----------



## TopPop

Just wanted to say that my 3Move arrived today and, even before complete burn-in (it only had 10 hours on it from the previous user), I've been nothing short of incredibly impressed by it. It drives my HD-600 with surprising authority! I'm currently listening to "The Water Is Wide" by Charles Lloyd at about 1/3 volume (on the low-gain setting!) and the whole frequency range is very well controlled. Plus, the soundstage is outstanding for a portable amp!

 If I didn't have my Keces DA-152, I think I could still be _very_ happy with this combo as my main rig. That says a lot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 P.S. I'm coming from a Leckerton UHA-3, for the record.


----------



## member1982

Driving the Ultrasone Pro 750 on the 3Move just using the DAC and Headphone out, wow low deeep end that i never felt before  sooo awesome, and way more bass, as a result i simply cant listen to the Pro 750 on my portable daps directly... This also applies to my TF10 Pro soo much punch now but that still is pretty good on the dap directly... Alessandro MS-2 however i didnt really find a major difference barely still very good on dap, and on the amp as well, very very similar.

 Also tried it on these briefly:
 AT AD700 : Much better listening experience, more acceptable sound than without the amp But bass / impact is still very light in a lot of situations.
 D2000 : Small differences on a over 200 hours D2000. And bit more impactful in the bass. Overtime the D2000 settled down and its less harsh, i thought it was the amp but really it was the headphone.
 D5000 : Very Impactful in some situations
 Porta Pro : Small improvements. (Not really worth it to buy it just for Porta Pro).
 SF.5 Pro : Big more brighter and a improvement.


----------



## Mythrilfan

Hey guys;

 I haven't noticed anyone with Grados using the 3move. Is there a reason for this? I'm currently using a pair of SR-60's without a dedicated amp, but the separate DAC and reportedly improved overall sound of this thing has left me dreaming of an unit.

 Obviously I'm not going to stay with a pair of lowly SR-60's forever, and a theoretical pair of upscale cans in the future will probably benefit considerably more from the 3move - but in the mean time, should I expect a noticeable improvement in sound, if you disregard the obvious upgrade from my in-built generic sound card -> the Corda's DAC?

 [Edit:] Cheers.


----------



## Bojamijams

I've used Grados with the 3MOVE and its been great. You'll DEFINETLY notice an upgrade going through the 3move's DAC+AMP vs onboard soundcard


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

3MOVE is great with Grados and HD600.


----------



## hopeless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *isao2k8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_CORDA 3MOVE has been announced on Meier-Audio's site.

Meier-Audio




_

 

Gulp I thought it was 3-channel this time, but it is not. (in a portable amp it would make sense)


----------



## TopPop

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*3MOVE is great with* Grados and *HD600*._

 

I concur. Listening to Chet Baker through this very combo at the moment.

 Sublime.


----------



## kakari

Does anybody have the 16/44.1 RMAA results? Does this DAC or any PCM270x make that much of a difference compared to onboard soundcards? 

 Modern onboard soundcards like realtek have pretty good SNR/crosstalk (~100dBA) and THD and I was wondering if they do make a big difference.


----------



## Tanalasta

*bump* Does anybody know whether this amp will drive the Beyer DT880 250ohm well?

 Lastly, looking for a good picture of the PCB so I can work out which ones the low and high current pins are!

 Cheers.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tanalasta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lastly, looking for a good picture of the PCB so I can work out which ones the low and high current pins are!_

 

You don't need a picture to know. Once you loosen the two nuts on the face plate, you can slide the PCB out alone with the face plate. You will find two set of pins behind the input socket, one has two pins while the other has three. The two pins (which are further away from the battery compartment) are used for enable / disable USB, and the three pins are for setting the high / low current mode. The instructions are also printed on the PCB itself, just next to the battery contacts. You will see it once you slide the PCB out.


----------



## MightyFine Shindig

I just purchased this amp off another Head-Fier and I have a few questions.

 Using just USB power:
how do I set the amp to default on Windows XP?
 I thought that I had done it and I am getting sound from youtube and when adjusting computer volume, but when I play music from iTunes or try a video, there is no sound at all. How do I fix this?

 When I turn the volume pot, there is quite a bit of what sounds like static, can I fix this? If so, how?

 There is an imbalance, the left side is louder than the right, how can this be fixed?

So far I haven't been able to hear a difference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Please help me.


----------



## ClieOS

Remove the battery, turn the volume pot from one end to the other, repeat for 1 minutes or so. Put the battery back and check if the static or imbalance problem improved or not. If you are using high sensitivity headphone, set the gain to low.


----------



## MightyFine Shindig

Hey ClieOS, thanks very much for replying.

 There is currently no battery inside, I am usung USB power.
 I've checked the gain settings and they are low for both sides, which I think are the correct settings for use with my D2000.

 EDIT: There is no more static





 Thanks.
 Lol oops, that was without music playing. If there is music playing, I still hear the static...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The imbalance is still there. Only, however, when the volume is set to the lowest (ie before switch).


----------



## cooperpwc

Nice to see this thread revived. I finally auditioned the 3Move last weekend and was very impressed.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MightyFine Shindig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The imbalance is still there. Only, however, when the volume is set to the lowest (ie before switch)._

 

That is normal to all analog volume pot, nothing to worry about.

 Also, you can set it to low power mode and see if the situation improves. However, the static is most likely another inherent problem of small analog volume pot which you can do nothing about. That is why most of the new portable amp have digital volume control these days, including the upcoming Stepdance from Meier (though technically it is not really a digital pot, but the concept is the same).


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ That is why most of the new portable amp have digital volume control these days, including the upcoming Stepdance from Meier (though technically it is not really a digital pot, but the concept is the same)._

 

Really an A-D-A system. It's an analogue-adjusted, digitaly controlled, analogue stepped attenuator. There is a lot to be said for this discreet volume switch design.


----------



## leungie

Hi guys,
   
  I currently have the Denon 1001, ordered for a set of Audio Tech ES10. Thinking about purchasing Sennheiser HD25-1 II sometime this month too. And will possibly get the Shure840, Grado 225i and Shure IE8 in the future (for now LOL).
   
  Woud I hear a difference if I intend to use the amp with my iphone? Or that the headphones above are easy enough to drive even from the iphone that the difference would be minimal?
   
  Thank you for your feedback in advance!

 James
   
  PS anyone from Hong Kong here? If so, where can i find these in HK? Thanks again!


----------



## MightyFine Shindig

Quote: 





leungie said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I currently have the Denon 1001, ordered for a set of Audio Tech ES10. Thinking about purchasing *Sennheiser *HD25-1 II sometime this month too. And will possibly get the Shure840, Grado 225i and Shure *IE8 *in the future (for now LOL).
> 
> ...


 

 There will be a difference for sure and the 3Move should be able to drive all of those phones. As for buying, you'll need to order one from online or buy for second hand if it is for sale locally.
   
  Stupid questions on my part:
  Will the DAC function work if it is connected via USB and has a 9V battery installed?
  Is there a way to power my 3Move with the USB cable from my computer, but use my ipod as the source?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





mightyfine shindig said:


> Will the DAC function work if it is connected via USB and has a 9V battery installed?
> Is there a way to power my 3Move with the USB cable from my computer, but use my ipod as the source?


 

 I think you will need to open the 3MOVE up and set the jumper for the power mode to low and deactivate DAC jumper.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

If the 3MOVE is plugged into USB with no battery, it will default to low-current mode and run the DAC and amp both off USB without needing a battery, even if it is set for high-current mode which it will use when the battery is installed.  I didn't know about any DAC jumper though.  So, you can power the amp from USB and use the analog input instead of DAC by moving a jumper?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> If the 3MOVE is plugged into USB with no battery, it will default to low-current mode and run the DAC and amp both off USB without needing a battery, even if it is set for high-current mode which it will use when the battery is installed.  I didn't know about any DAC jumper though.  So, you can power the amp from USB and use the analog input instead of DAC by moving a jumper?


 

 Yes. You will need to remove the DAC jumper. Your PC will still detect the PCM2704 chip, but the signal won't be fed to the amp section. You can use the analog in that way which I have tried myself. The reason I suggest to set the power to low is because you might want to have the battery inside so the door won't fall out, but you don't want the battery being drained in high current mode.


----------



## isol

can anyone tell me the difference between low vs high current setting other than 100 hrs vs 40 hrs? I mean sq wise..
  i'm using 3move with dt880/250 btw.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





isol said:


> can anyone tell me the difference between low vs high current setting other than 100 hrs vs 40 hrs? I mean sq wise..
> i'm using 3move with dt880/250 btw.


 

 High current mode sounds better extended on both end of the frequency response, better dynamic and wider soundstage to me.


----------



## omaroabld9

ClieOS said:
			
		

> /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The 2MOVE is priced at $250, IIRC. I remember checking Meier Audio website just a few days ago for its price since I am interesting in getting a new amp.
> 
> ...






Now I got it, Thanks for your sharing!


----------

